# IRIS Immune reconstitution inflammatory syndrome



## drcarolmanicad@yahoo.co.uk (Mar 10, 2010)

Please, give me the ICD-9 code for this - IRIS.
Thank you.


----------



## gost (Mar 15, 2010)

I believe I would go with 279.8.


----------

